# Standing 3 wheel



## $Bigg Money$ (Sep 16, 2003)

why cant u use 2 pumps and 4 dumps to do a standing 3 wheel with a chainbridge dosent the dumps give u independent action on each wheel with this set up???


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

It gives you independent dumping but, not lift. The way a chainbridge is setup one cylinders lifts while the other dumps.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

You can still do a standing 3 w/ 2pumps & 4dumps.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 06:27 AM
> *You can still do a standing 3 w/ 2pumps & 4dumps.*


 u can stand3 with only one back pump but it would because of the weight disstubution
the only right way for a chain bridge to work is to have 2 rear pumps


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Oct 3 2003, 08:47 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Oct 3 2003, 08:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dreday_@Oct 3 2003, 06:27 AM
> *You can still do a standing 3 w/ 2pumps & 4dumps.*


u can stand3 with only one back pump but it would because of the weight disstubution
the only right way for a chain bridge to work is to have 2 rear pumps[/b][/quote]
TRUE, my regal can stand 3 all day, 2 pumps, 6 batts


----------



## viznic (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Oct 3 2003, 10:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Oct 3 2003, 10:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE, my regal can stand 3 all day, 2 pumps, 6 batts [/b][/quote]
bignasty,

how are your batts installed on your trunk? 3 along each side? 



Last edited by viznic at Oct 3 2003, 11:18 AM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viznic+Oct 3 2003, 11:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (viznic @ Oct 3 2003, 11:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bignasty,

how are your batts installed on your trunk? 3 along each side?[/b][/quote]
 YES, along the fenders, with pumps in the middle of rack


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 i dont see how that could make you stand3 all day, my freind has 4 batts in one corner and it doesnt even come close to standing a 3


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Oct 3 2003, 11:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (impala_631 @ Oct 3 2003, 11:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 3 2003, 10:30 AM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see how that could make you stand3 all day, my freind has 4 batts in one corner and it doesnt even come close to standing a 3[/b][/quote]
ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT IT DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** If you need further proof that it does you should take a pic of it then ....... I can confirm that it does a standing 3.........What the sam dickens is going on with everybody here "BigNasty" ?? My 64 did a 25" standing 3 with 14" cylinders with ease & just about 21" with 10 rear cylinders .... Coill over setup w/ 4-5 turns on the springs....... Thats about it .. its how you pump & dump it ... all up , down on one side, lift the front back up .....Standin 3.. 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Oct 3 2003, 01:09 PM


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 3 2003, 12:05 PM
> *** If you need further proof that it does you should take a pic of it then ....... I can confirm that it does a standing 3.........What the sam dickens is going on with everybody here "BigNasty" ?? My 64 did a 25" standing 3 with 14" cylinders with ease & just about 21" with 10 rear cylinders .... Coill over setup w/ 4-5 turns on the springs....... Thats about it .. its how you pump & dump it ... all up , down on one side, lift the front back up .....Standin 3..*


 i know how to three wheel a car, im saying that its hard to do standing 3 with a regal with only 3 batterys to each side,the trunk is way smaller than a impala


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

bignasty, do you have a chain bridge?


----------



## peteypablo (Sep 5, 2003)

BigNasty, I got the same set-up in my 85' Monte w/ 8's in the front and 12's in the back and I still can't stand on 3. What's up w/ that?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

do what he says about trying to dump one side and raise the front, ive seen it before, it doesnt always work though. you gotta have the weight transfer, i dont care how you hit the switch


----------



## Thongdee (May 22, 2002)

my 60 impala did a standing 3 wheel before on 8 batteries en 2 pumps , 4 dumps now I have 4 pumps and it puls his 3 wheel more easy ....


----------



## peteypablo (Sep 5, 2003)

Is it alright if I do a standing 3-wheel w/out having any frame work done, or will the frame start twisting evetually?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

no frame work equals frame and body flex/twist.......


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

You can three with one pump, just depends on how the weight is placed.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 3 2003, 12:30 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


My brother had an '84 Regal with almost the same setup as this one (6 batt. 3 on each side, 10" cylinders, 2 pumps 4 dumps, no chainbridge, and most importantly NO 3-WHEEL)! It is easy to 3-wheel an Impala or something with long rear overhang, but not a g-body or truck, unless you are turning or have it bridged. I won't get into what is incorporated in a chain bridge, but it works off pressure and power, not weight. Frame reinforcement is a must, unless you like bent quarters.  



Last edited by CODE BLUE at Oct 5 2003, 02:37 AM


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'VE GOT 2 PUMPS WITH 8'S IN FRONT,14'S IN REAR....I STILL CAN'T DO A STANDING 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stankin85_@Oct 5 2003, 07:38 PM
> *I'VE GOT 2 PUMPS WITH 8'S IN FRONT,14'S IN REAR....I STILL CAN'T DO A STANDING 3!!!!!!!!!!*


 Yeah, thats a clean ass Lincoln, I like it...
I don't know about your standing 3, maybe where you've got the batts. located....etc....
Have u got them across the back or in the quarters?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMP JUICE 78_@Oct 3 2003, 02:37 PM
> *bignasty, do you have a chain bridge?*


 NO


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peteypablo_@Oct 3 2003, 10:36 PM
> *BigNasty, I got the same set-up in my 85' Monte w/ 8's in the front and 12's in the back and I still can't stand on 3. What's up w/ that?*


 powerballs, and weight of the batts, and all about switches :cheesy:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Oct 5 2003, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigNasty85Regal @ Oct 5 2003, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--peteypablo_@Oct 3 2003, 10:36 PM
> *BigNasty, I got the same set-up in my 85' Monte w/ 8's in the front and 12's in the back and I still can't stand on 3. What's up w/ that?*


powerballs, and weight of the batts, and all about switches :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday+Oct 5 2003, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dreday @ Oct 5 2003, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
yeah the coilover does help, but dizaam,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 3 2003, 12:30 PM~1133989
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


hey let me ask you a question homie is that a fire exstingisher in your trunk at the top of the picture and if it is im not trying to be funny or anything but how in the hell will you get to it if a fire starts in your trunk you might wanna move it to a closer place where you can grab it homie


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 5 2003, 01:36 AM~1138289
> *My brother had an '84 Regal with almost the same setup as this one (6 batt. 3 on each side, 10" cylinders, 2 pumps 4 dumps, no chainbridge, and most importantly NO 3-WHEEL)!  It is easy to 3-wheel an Impala or something with long rear overhang, but not a g-body or truck, unless you are turning or have it bridged.  I won't get into what is incorporated in a chain bridge, but it works off pressure and power, not weight.  Frame reinforcement is a must, unless you like bent quarters.
> *


I had a 86 regal with a 2 pump 6 battery setup and it stood on 3 all day no chainbridge... maybe because it was a v6 with 12" cyclanders in the rear.. but it is true you can stand on 3 with 2&6


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

big nasty is ur car a V6


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Your need extra weight it each rear side...i saw my homies regal do a standing 3-wheel with a 2 pump 8 batt setup, 14's in the rear..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

way to dig up a post from 3 years ago :ugh:


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Mar 10 2006, 04:25 PM~5020460
> *way to dig up a post from 3 years ago :ugh:
> *


FoSho :biggrin:


----------



## wcx13casper (Sep 1, 2005)

my honda can 3 wheel all day


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Oct 5 2003, 01:36 AM~1138289
> *My brother had an '84 Regal with almost the same setup as this one (6 batt. 3 on each side, 10" cylinders, 2 pumps 4 dumps, no chainbridge, and most importantly NO 3-WHEEL)!  It is easy to 3-wheel an Impala or something with long rear overhang, but not a g-body or truck, unless you are turning or have it bridged.  I won't get into what is incorporated in a chain bridge, but it works off pressure and power, not weight.  Frame reinforcement is a must, unless you like bent quarters.
> *



dude you need weight to three wheels other wise your not doing shit. because the front obviously weighs more then the rear so unless you have some weight in the rear ain't no way your front ends coming up unless you are turning. _Chris :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

This is what will happen if you run a chain bridge with no weight in the rear


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

ive seen a g body stand a 3 with basically the same setup as bignasty...i believe it was 14's in the rear...locked up and then dropped to a side, then the lowside had to have the wheel turned in, hold the back dump and hit the front back up...sometimes the car would get up and sometimes it wouldnt, with dude in the drivers seat it wouldnt get up...all had to be done from the door


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Mar 10 2006, 02:25 PM~5020460
> *way to dig up a post from 3 years ago :ugh:
> *


thats what im sayin... :uh:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Impala_631 knows his shit. Hypnotized Images knows how to 3 a car. :biggrin: 
















Regal has 4 pumps & 6 batts. with Caprice uppers & lowers. :0


----------



## Give Me Ed (May 25, 2006)

ok well i had two pumps on my nissan pick up rear dump i had 4 dumps works like air ride blocks flow so you can lift each side had a 4 link and 18 inc. cyl. 28 inc. 3 from the bottom of wheel so 2 pumps and 6 dumps


----------



## Give Me Ed (May 25, 2006)

^------PUMP------^ not dump


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 20 2006, 06:58 PM~5642049
> *Impala_631 knows his shit.  Hypnotized Images knows how to 3 a car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i know a few tricks


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jun 20 2006, 02:53 PM~5640405
> *This is what will happen if you run a chain bridge with no weight in the rear
> *


dog i want to be able to do that lol. thats it i'll put my batts in the engine bay lol. that way i can hop higher too lol. _Chris :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

i gotta linc that can stand three all 4 corners with 5 batts between the wheels under the deck......8" up front and 12" in the rear it weighed 3500 before the install......also 4-12 subs in the trunk for xtra weight helps


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

i've got a 64 impala. 2 pumps, 8 battaries and can't do a standing 3. i got a 350 v8 engine:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 21 2006, 07:21 PM~5646931
> *i've got a 64 impala. 2 pumps, 8 battaries and can't do a standing 3. i got a 350 v8 engine:
> 
> 
> ...


get a 3rd pump 2 for teh rear and 1 for the front


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 21 2006, 07:21 PM~5646931
> *i've got a 64 impala. 2 pumps, 8 battaries and can't do a standing 3. i got a 350 v8 engine:
> 
> 
> ...


that car should be able to stand....how is your suspension setup?


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 22 2006, 02:57 AM~5647034
> *that car should be able to stand....how is your suspension setup?
> *


coil under front and back. and i don't know what coils i have. i don't have a slings hot. i think i have 12" in the back and 10" in the front. i'll measure it tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 21 2006, 05:13 PM~5647118
> *coil under front and back. and i don't know what coils i have. i don't have a slings hot. i think i have 12" in the back and 10" in the front. i'll measure it tomorrow to be sure.
> *


if u have 10s in the front u need to swap them out asap, they can overlock your suspesion and bust a ball joint, brake a arm, rip your mounts, ect...
and are u running your rear shocks, some times that can cause it to not do standing 3


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 22 2006, 09:52 PM~5651552
> *if u have 10s in the front u need to swap them out asap, they can overlock your suspesion and bust a ball joint, brake a arm, rip your mounts, ect...
> and are u running your rear shocks, some times that can cause it to not do standing 3
> *


now i'm sure: 8" in the front, 10 in the back with shocks.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

dude some coil overs would help. and a chain bridge wouldn't hurt either and set up a sling shot. _Chris


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

question my homie has a 87 caprice with 14s 5 inch drop mounts upper trailing arms and extend 1 inch it will not 3 wheel standing he has 8 batteries 4 on each side whats the deal do u think adjustable traling arms replacing the uppers would cure the problem


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

does he have stock trailing arms?


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

does he have stock trailing arms?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 10 2006, 05:25 PM~5020460
> *way to dig up a post from 3 years ago :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 3 2003, 02:05 PM~1134259
> * its how you pump & dump it ... all up , down on one side, lift the front back up .....Standin 3..
> *



some people just can't get creative or try things out on there own. 

I was standing 3 in my 74 back when i was 14 and it was my first install, I danced that car all over the place like it was a radical,lol.

glad to see I'm not the only one digging through old posts though


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 16 2008, 08:21 PM~9959913
> *does he have stock trailing arms?
> *


yes i dug up the topic so i didnt have to start a new one


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

dont let the critics get to you they got nothing better to do.


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

since he has dropp mounts i would suggest trying some more coil. i'm having the same problemon my regal. it would 3 in in the begining with no problem now the only solution i see with mine is that when i lock up is that my uppers don't have the same angle as before. so i think if there is just a litttle more lift i might get the angle back so the car will tilt over.


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

my 90" lincoln tc stands 3 with 2 pump 3 dumps 8 batt's. 16"s rear with no mods. but i had to add about 120lbs to tha 1 corner. :biggrin:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Feb 16 2008, 06:25 PM~9959606
> *question my homie has a 87 caprice with 14s 5 inch drop mounts  upper trailing arms and extend 1 inch  it will not 3 wheel standing he has 8 batteries  4 on each side  whats the deal do u think adjustable traling arms replacing the uppers would cure the problem
> *


How many pumps is he running? How many batteries? How does he try to 3 now?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

dig up


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

dig up


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## the colombian (Aug 11, 2006)

i have 1 91 s10 blazer. i recently put in the batteries. right now it has 2 pumps 1 to the front and 1 to the rear. i have a spare pump im going to throw in so it'll be 3.
so my goal is 2 to the back 1 to the front. i want something basic but not too expensive. what im looking for is because all 3 pumps have 2 dumps each and i want to make 2 pumps with 1 dump each for the rear. can you post pictures of what the fittings look like and if any one has any laying around hit me up.
i cant do standing 3. only while busting a bitch.


----------



## dirtylooks (Jul 23, 2005)

HAVE QUESTION ABOUT CYLINDERS ...I HAVE A 85 CUTLASS WITH 3 PUMPS AN 10 BATTS.....WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANYMORE MODES TO ADD 12 OR 14 IN THE REAR?? IM RUNNING 10S AT THE MOMENT....ANY INFO IS WELCOMED


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtylooks_@Dec 10 2010, 02:33 PM~19293860
> *HAVE QUESTION ABOUT CYLINDERS ...I HAVE A 85 CUTLASS WITH 3 PUMPS AN 10 BATTS.....WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANYMORE MODES TO ADD 12 OR 14 IN THE REAR?? IM RUNNING 10S AT THE MOMENT....ANY INFO IS WELCOMED
> *



Well a 12" cylinder is going to affect the suspension differently, depending on the kind of springs you're using. 12" up from laying frame isn't that high, as oppose to 12" up from stock height..


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my cutty frame is done,has a bridge, 3 pumps,10 batts across back, 8s in front 12s in rear, extended lower trailing arms 1 1/2 upper 5 "drop mounts with adjustable upper arms,and power balls. car will not do a standing 3


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Dec 10 2010, 06:05 PM~19296132
> *my cutty frame is done,has a bridge, 3 pumps,10 batts across back, 8s in front 12s in rear, extended lower trailing arms 1 1/2 upper 5 "drop mounts with adjustable upper arms,and power balls. car will not do a standing 3
> *


Do you have it chained off in the rear?


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirtylooks_@Dec 10 2010, 01:33 PM~19293860
> *HAVE QUESTION ABOUT CYLINDERS ...I HAVE A 85 CUTLASS WITH 3 PUMPS AN 10 BATTS.....WOULD I HAVE TO DO ANYMORE MODES TO ADD 12 OR 14 IN THE REAR?? IM RUNNING 10S AT THE MOMENT....ANY INFO IS WELCOMED
> *


I would suggest doin extendable upper trailing arms. If you dont, when you lift the car up the pinon angle on the rear end will nose dive and you will spit out u-joints. Extendable lowers or drop mounts would be a good idea also and a slip-n-stub drive shaft. You will be pushing the drive shaft into the trans and ripping mounts if you dont. G/L :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 11 2010, 01:34 AM~19299175
> *Do you have it chained off in the rear?
> *


no i used to before i made the upper drop mounts,it kept breaking the ears on the rear end. now it can top out without me breakins anything. do you think if i chain it about a inch before it locks will help? when it is laid out the shaft is 1" before it will fall out and when locked up about 1/4-1/2 before it hits the trans. thats the only reason i dont want to go with longer cylinders, dont want to have to mess with a slip yoke


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

my 83 cutlass supremme will dol a standin or sittin 3 but i cant get it to tip over to 3, i have to do the tap tap shit, i want it to tip on 3 after locc up instead of havin to tap tap tap


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

2 PUMP 6 BATTERY 16 CYLINDERS:finger:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Im having the same problems,, I got 3 pumps chainbridge 6 batts placed far in corners and v6 wont stand a nice 3 easy like it should. So im willing to bet the only reason why none of us can stand 3 easy is cuz we hav 12inch cylinderrs. Im going 14in or 16in atleast. It should then make it pivot and pull a 3 easier.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Damn who has time to dig up these fossilized threads ! Lol


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:finger:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

chain bridge 14'z rear 8 up frnt 8batts across 3pumps


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Big Worm said:


> Damn who has time to dig up these fossilized threads ! Lol


 :werd:


----------

